# Snake Whisperer Episode 14: Here we go again!



## eracer (May 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

Up north again and starting to piece together some new footage for some new episodes if anyone is interested in taking a look.

YouTube - Snake Whisperer Episode 14: Here we go again!

Learning how to use a new editing program after my laptop and my Sony Vegas CD got stolen the last time my shop was broken into!!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 1, 2011)

Nice video mate. Why is there a trial bike out there?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 1, 2011)

yea man i enjoyed as many of us do the same thing,find and catch these amazing creatures and share them with the world.

hey is that your trials bike?? if so we may have even more incommon although i am more intersted in stunt riding many of the greats started as trials riders


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 1, 2011)

Wicked! 
Can't wait for more! 
Can we expect it. Do you take any public groups our herping?


----------



## Dannyboi (May 1, 2011)

Why did you stick the Lizard in your mouth? seems a little bit well pointless. But other than that I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## jham66 (May 1, 2011)

I also wondered at the mouth thing but came to the conclusion that he was demonstrating his mouth herpes.... sorry bad joke... lol


----------



## python_boy (May 2, 2011)

are there any vidoes with about 1-2 pythons?


----------



## eracer (May 2, 2011)

Lizard in the mouth - was kinda demonstrating that these guys rely on crypsis. This guy was sitting up on the road. As soon as we got out he went down into a freeze pose. He stayed like that through the whole filming. When I caught him he still did not display. I guess it was my way of showing what happens when crypsis does not work (which would have been evident if more of the voice over was left on the vid - but I blanked it out with music). Pointless....I guess so, but done with max love.
As for the trials bike. I use it on extreme surveys where there is no vehicle access. Check out youtube snake whisperer episode 6 (I think) and also Extreme(ly) we surveys video and you will see why I take the bike.
Jannico, I have been trying to promote tours, but not many takers!!


----------



## byron_moses (May 2, 2011)

as per usual mate another great vid well done


----------



## Banjo (May 2, 2011)

Enjoyed the video, you must be the Rex Hunt of reptiles giving them a kiss though.


----------



## eracer (May 5, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Enjoyed the video, you must be the Rex Hunt of reptiles giving them a kiss though.


Great way to build immunity ; )


----------

